# New game to play in car parks



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

A long time ago I used to play the basic car park game *"see how close you can park to the shops"* - fun but everyone plays that one....

Then when I got the TT I upgraded to the *"try to park where there are lots of spaces"* - this one a bit more challenging and has the added penalty that if you dont get it right there is alway the risk of a nice ding in your bodywork from some inconsiderate ***!

Now I have a new game *"drive round the car park to find another TT so I can stick a TTOC flyer on it"* - loads of fun and lots of potential for setting yourself challenges and beating your personal best! ;D

Today was my best so far - did 5 flyers in 3 car parks (without visiting especially), 2 TTR's and 3 TTC's.

So post if you beat that! (and sticking flyers on TT's at a meet doesn't count! :)

Louise ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Visit Farnham Sainsburys, any evening - full of them ... Â


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

lol! have to say 2 of the 5 were in Cobham Sainsburys... :

L


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL...nice game Louise!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Louise,
To try to stop this overkill...shall we have a post somewhere which shows who is targetting which area ?

Otherwise duplication and then running out of flyers , also peed off owners getting 3 in one night ? ???

(Well done guys too !)

J


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

My favourite game in Tescos carpark is doughnuts...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> My favourite game in Tescos carpark is doughnuts...


Since when can Vectras do doughnuts?  ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Louise,
> To try to stop this overkill...shall we have a post somewhere which shows who is targetting which area ?
> 
> Otherwise duplication and then running out of flyers , also peed off owners getting 3 in one night ? ???
> ...


John - think there are about 18,000 TT's in the UK, 300 active forum members and about 15 of us with flyers at the moment!

By my maths it'll take a while before we get each TT twice  and even if we do they might be impressed by our persistence and join!

L


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I still have a TT... Till Saturday.

Then a VX220, which will be a great donut car.

Vectra is for dogs and commuting, not pleasure!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul,

Correct...the VX will be better for doughnuts than a TT.

Louise,

Everytime you drop a flyer make sure you get the registration number of the car as well. So you won't give hiim/her another one the following week! ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

If we keep a forum log of number plates flyered, it doesn't have names etc so should be ok ?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

What flyers???????

Are these soley for the elite? or is it only the top ranks of the TTOC who are allowed these?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> What flyers???????
> 
> Are these soley for the elite? or is it only the top ranks of the TTOC who are allowed these?


Paul, see This Thread for the self-print flyers. Kell has printed about 3000 and some were handed out at the London meet last weekend (hand folded by the one and only Thorney ;D) and I'm sure that there will be more available at Beaconsfield this weekend. The aim is to get them out at major events then smaller events...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> What flyers???????
> 
> Are these soley for the elite? or is it only the top ranks of the TTOC who are allowed these?


Paul - Jonah has a shed load of flyers - we will distribute them via meets until the membership packs for the club are sent out... In the meantime so as not to miss out on the car park game you can print them yourself - see:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1046189070

(btw "top ranking" TTOC members and those at the London meet got a supply of flyers hand cut by Kell and hand folded by Thorney  the privileges of the "elite" eh! ;D)

L


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Is it just me or did Hutters and i post spookily similar responses... :-/ 

Did wonder if the TTOC was a bit like a cult - maybe we have been brainwashed.... ;D


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Is it just me or did Hutters and i post spookily similar responses... :-/
> 
> Did wonder if the TTOC was a bit like a cult - maybe we have been brainwashed.... ;D


Great minds think alike (or more likely, fools never parted) - at least the committee are 'all singing from the same songbook' ;D ;D

remember aim for the trees and don't trust a bald guy that never shaves ('specially for our YTS apprentice flyer folder ;D )

we're all mad - obviously brainwashed by nuTTs


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Can't you get dealers to hand them out with every new / used sale

or did I just say a swearword??!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Donna - great idea - we are working on a slightly more formal version for dealers and plan to get them distributed once the TTOC online subscription is up and running.

If you are interested or have any ideas on promoting the club see the threads in the Owners Club part of the forum. The "EGM minutes" thread also has the minutes of last weeeks meeting which gives the up to date story on what we're up to...and there is another thread seeking ideas on publicity.

All comments welcome.

Will bring flyers to next G&G meet... did we set a date??

Louise


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

My personal flyers were hand rolled on the thighs of a Cuban virgin! :  ;D



> Paul - Jonah has a shed load of flyers - we will distribute them via meets until the membership packs for the club are sent out... In the meantime so as not to miss out on the car park game you can print them yourself - see:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1046189070
> 
> ...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> My personal flyers were hand rolled on the thighs of a Cuban virgin! :  ;D


was that before or after Thorney folded them... 

L


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> was that before or after Thorney folded them... Â
> 
> L


I wondered why they felt sticky ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> My personal flyers were hand rolled on the thighs of a Cuban virgin! :  ;D


How do you know she was a virgin? ;D Was she a virgin before you rolled them...but not when you finished your business? ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:-/ :-/



> How do you know she was a virgin? Â ;D Was she a virgin before you rolled them...but not when you finished your business? Â ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> and don't trust a bald guy that never shaves


Hey, that sounds like me this morning, especially as I've just had a "one and a half" ;D

Back to the flyers - has anyone got any that they can kindly dish out at the next Kneesworth meet?

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We're trying to get some to Hutters to distribute at the Kneesworth meet.......

Is anyone going to both the Beaconsfield and Kneesworth meets?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll be going to both. Load me up!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks ScoTTy.

Jonah is supposed to be giving them to T7, so I'll let them both know! and I'll let Graeme know to expect them from you...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

we're under control NuTTs - you just concentrate on getting your toe better (without posting photos of it... )

L


----------

